
Fastest star ever seen is moving at 8% the speed of light - johnny313
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-fastest-star.html
======
HenryKissinger
Relative to what?

I'm moving at 100% the speed of the light relative to the photons passing by
me.

~~~
throw149102
I don't know enough physics to give a proper answer, but I think this example
is wrong. I don't think you can measure your speed relative to something
moving at the speed of light, because there is no reference frame for the
photon to be 'at rest'. Even in the photons own reference frame, it's still
moving at c.

